# Proper way to install gutter flashing?



## Kasfidan (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi all,

Currently I do not have gutter flashing / gutter apron to span the seam between where the gutters meet the roof line. Hence, I have dripping between the gutters and the fascia board. Also, to further contribute to this problem the shingles are virtually flush to the edge of the roof. I guess it was a crappy roofing job. The roof was re-roofed about 10 - 15 years ago, I've been in the house for about 5 years. The house is a 1950's ranch with a low pitched roof.

From all the reading I've done the proper thing to do is add gutter flashing under the first row of shingles.

Do I just slide the gutter flashing underneath and secure with 1" roofing nails? Is there a better method, like securing using dabs of roofing cement and or silicone? Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Let me know if more info is needed.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

You mighe be able to do it with metal. Odds are, the shingles will crack though. You can give the metal a try, but be prepared to accept you may be ready for a new roof done right since it's 15 years old.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Roof flashing*

I have --luckily -- not had to deal with this roofing issue, but just was going through a site that had diagrams that might help your situation. Hope this helps!

http://www.oldhouseweb.com/stories/Detailed/14072.shtml


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Alot will depend on the brittleness of the existing shingle, the nailing pattern close to the eave edge and the ability to get the metal under the starter course of shingles and also your skill at working with 10 foot sections of metal gutter apron from an a-frame ladder or a scaffold walk plank.

I would not suggest leaning over the eave edge to force the pieces in place, especially if you are not used to it. For someone with limited experience, this is very very dangerous and causes vertigo.

Try one short piece first to see how manageable it is for you, but be careful.

At 15 years old and being improperly installed in the first place, I think you should start considering a budget for a new roof.

Ed


----------

